# My day's work



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

At least I managed to get ONE thing done today.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Man thats a beauty !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice call Rich. I like the color.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice Call Rich!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice call sir !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

The call in above photo has been sold. Prairie Wolf is the new owner. Now I will be forced to build another one tomorrow. No rest for the weary, or for old Grandpa's.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

*Sorry Rich, I didnt mean to over work you !!LOL*


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> *Sorry Rich, I didnt mean to over work you !!LOL*


-------------------------------
Nah, call making is what I do. I couldn't begin to count the times my wife has asked me "Is that call sold?", I say "No I'm gonna keep this one for myself", she laughs and says "YEH you say that all the time".


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Got the call, it is very nice now I have to decide which one goes in my display and which one gets used.
Thanks Rich, you do good work


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Got the call, it is very nice now I have to decide which one goes in my display and which one gets used.
> Thanks Rich, you do good work


----------------------------------------------

thank you. You do very nice work also.


----------

